# Getting ready to go to Spain and France



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi there, 

We have almost finished packing and cleaning the van, we are catching the ferry from Plymouth to Santander or Sunday. 

Our plan is to stay at Aranjuez for the first few days, then Camping Marjal in Guadamar, after that the only other definite stop is camping Sitges. 

We should be in the south of France by the end of May, (where we haven't decided yet), we have booked to travel back at the end of June from Calais. so we will hopefully get to see more of France on the way through. 

12 weeks of freedom, I can't wait, I am taking the laptop, so should be able to keep in touch. 

I am so excited, another new adventure, brilliant this camping lark isn't it!!! 

Cavaqueen


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Cavaqueen

I'll miss you at Marjal by just a few days. I leave on Sat. for a wander after arriving here last Nov.. It is still blissfully quiet still with plenty of empty pitches if you haven't pre-booked. Lovely and warm, the temp is 24c as I type this at 10.15 am GMT.

Have a great time and safe journey.

Ian


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Gaudamar market is wednesday one of the best around and you must visit the Jaen Cafe ( I think thats how it's spelt) for a menu del diaz, best around, Come out of the market and turn right up the main road its on the left after 150 yards.

you lucky lot

Loddy


----------



## maxnmags (Feb 5, 2006)

Hi Cavaqueen

Aranjuez, lovely and peacefull, it peeeed it down last night and now rather overcast but will have picked up by the time you get here.

Wifi on the pitch.

We sailed over on Sept 2nd and now this adventure has to come to and end cos we have a house to sell. We have been excited too with this camping lark, can't think of anything better to be doing, what a wonderful life.

Going to feed the ducks now.

Safe journey and happy camping.


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*Great time*

If you go to gaudamar on market day go on a bus and leave handbag in van.
Have a good time!


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Have a nice one. We did this last year, although not the East side of Spain, crap weather all of June though. 

Sitges - gay capital of Spain, beware if that sort of thing doesn't grab you.... in the nicest possible way! Not my scene.

Might see you in Calais end of June as on way back from Italy.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Have a great time I am soooooo jealous, we have been back from Portugal nearly a month now, and we just can't seem to settle down to normal life again.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm very jealous.
We had planned to goto Spain and Portugal this month but had to delay the trip. Now intending to go in September.
A blog of your travels would be most welcome.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Handbag*

No! don't leave handbag In van !! take it with you on shoulder under your arm, look how Spanish mujeres carry theirs.


----------



## cavaqueen (Mar 27, 2006)

Hi again, 
Thanks for all of your comments and good wishes, I will try to do a blog of my travels, as for carrying a handbag in the market, I never do (or in a big town or city), the better half always wears a bum bag underneath his t shirt. 

We are going in the morning, and staying at a pub CL on the way down, it saves me worrying about missing the ferry. 

I have packed the essentials (loads of bacon and teabags) and now can't wait (only one more sleep) 

Take care out there 

Cavaqueen


----------



## barrosa (May 9, 2005)

Hi cavaqueen should be in south of france or or near the italian border (menton) going back via switzerland and any where else that we fancy back end june in calias


----------



## colomane (May 24, 2007)

*France and Spain*

 Well we are here now in Cambrils, been about 31.5 C, but today Friday very windy but 23 C in the afternoon, left The Snails in Le Barcares, nice to meet you there, have a good time, we did, WiFi ok was it. We head off to Alicante Monday or Tuesday.

Hope everybody has a good trip wherever they go, we have so far covered 2524 Kms, the Hymer C644 is going great.

Cheers all. anyone around the NE side of Spain Costa Daurada, give us a call on the Spanish number - 0034 6679 54632.

You can't miss us, we have a Red Kawasaki 750 motorcycle on tow.

Mike H.
Colomane.


----------

